# Scholl S20 black ok with microfiber pad?



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

I did a correction on my Golf R using the S20 black and their spider pads, the purple ones, and was quite happy with the results. I just wondered if anyone has used S20 with microfiber pads and achieved better results or is it even compatible with microfiber? Cheers.


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah ive used it with the meguiars microfibre pads on some audi paint and it did a great job


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

uberwax said:


> Yeah ive used it with the meguiars microfibre pads on some audi paint and it did a great job


Did you use it with the cutting pad or finishing pad and was it still a one step?


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

i used it with the extra cutting pad, which the combo did a great job with getting rid of some horrid orange peel from a resprayed panel, and then refined down with s20 on the finishing pad.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, i'll give this a go.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

uberwax said:


> i used it with the extra cutting pad, which the combo did a great job with getting rid of some horrid orange peel from a resprayed panel, and then refined down with s20 on the finishing pad.


what do u mean the combo? did u use the same product but on 2 different types of pads?

ive a R32 and used sonax 04-06 last year on hexilogic orange but faniced the scholl this year


----------



## uberwax (Feb 14, 2006)

yeah i used the same product with both pads.

Have also used s20 with the cutting pad, followed by scholl a15 (new new favourite aio) on the finishing pad


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

country boy said:


> I did a correction on my Golf R using the S20 black and their spider pads, the purple ones, and was quite happy with the results. I just wondered if anyone has used S20 with microfiber pads and achieved better results or is it even compatible with microfiber? Cheers.


Yes you can use MF pads with the S20, it will give you more cut at the expense of finish.

If you want more cut, try Scholl blue pad or even the white spider pad first before MF pads.

The S20 works great with Scholl's own spider pad partly because of the spider cuts within give the departed paint debris somewhere to go. This is more important with hard paints such as one in your Golf R. Paint Debris from hard paint with sharp edges has no problem marring hard paint and you are left with the hazing afterwards.

If you had to refine the finish after S20, that defeats the purpose of using a one step product at the first place.

I use S20 very often with Blue or Purple pads depending on paint hardness, when I need more cut to remove moderate to heavy defects I would mow those areas down first with for example S3 XXL with MF pads/cutting foam pads first.


----------



## country boy (Feb 21, 2011)

EG30 said:


> Yes you can use MF pads with the S20, it will give you more cut at the expense of finish.
> 
> If you want more cut, try Scholl blue pad or even the white spider pad first before MF pads.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'd ideally like to keep it one step, what about the buff and shine URO pads?


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

country boy said:


> Thanks for the info. I'd ideally like to keep it one step, what about the buff and shine URO pads?


BnS URO MF pads are my fav MF pads by a clear margin.

They don't mat down nearly as much, with the shorter piles and they also feature much more durable and stronger foam layer.

They do cause less hazing than other MF pads but still noticeably more than foam pads.

You can try the URO pads on heavy defects, knock 80% of those defects down first and then go over the whole car again with S20+blue spider pad.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

EG30 said:


> BnS URO MF pads are my fav MF pads by a clear margin.
> 
> They don't mat down nearly as much, with the shorter piles and they also feature much more durable and stronger foam layer.
> 
> ...


Is that on a DA or rotary?


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Da

Won't use mf on rotary in general, way too grabby.

I do use 1 inch mf on rotary but that's with the nano ibrid.


----------

